# Was sind die 2 runden Plastikdinger?



## thorstenhirsch (13. Februar 2011)

Servus!

Hab' heute mein Radon ZR Team 5.0 zusammengebaut. Geiles Teil! Aber bei der Federgabel lagen 2 schwarze runde Plastikdinger mit nem Loch in der Mitte bei. Was mach ich mit denen?
Die sehen eigentlich so aus als könnten sie auf den Schnellspanner rechts und links neben dem Vorderrad gehören, damit die Gabel darauf gesteckt wird. Aber dafür sind die Dinger einfach zu groß. Der Schnellspanner hat ohne die Dinger super gepasst.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## erkan1984 (13. Februar 2011)

ich tippe jetzt mal, dass das die Gabelspacer sind, die baust du in die Gabel um den Federweg selbiger zu ändern.
Leg die am besten mit zu den Unterlagen der Gabel.
Wirst du nur brauchen, wenn du den Federweg vekleinern willst.
Ist es eine RockShox Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thorstenhirsch (13. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Antwort. Ja, es ist die RockShox Dart 3.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Februar 2011)

Photo.


----------



## thorstenhirsch (15. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich hatte ich hier ein externes Photo verlinkt, aber da hieß es, dass die Mods das erst prüfen müssen und die schlafen wohl seit geraumer Zeit... 

Jedenfalls habe ich bei der Suche nach einem Photo (weil ich die Dinger nicht hier hab) festgestellt, dass es wirklich "Spacer" sind. Vielen Dank.


----------

